# Where to buy Silicone Spray?



## suhas2112 (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi 

I have someone coming to India from Oberlin sometime in December and i'm going to ask her to get me some silicone spray as i can't find any silicone spray where i live... I just wanted to know a couple of things... 
1)Which is better Jig-a-loo or CRC?
2)Would i find them in any Wal-Mart near Oberlin?
3)Under what section of wal-mart would she find it?
4)Will she have problems carrying it on a flight in her check-in baggage?

Thanks in advance,
Suhas


----------



## Ellis (Dec 4, 2008)

skip to #4

1) crc
2) probably. 100% of hardware stores should carry it though. 
3) hardware? I dunno, its a multi-purpose lubricant so wherever they keep those. 
4) *YES*. Disregarding the fact that it is extremely flammable, airlines have a strict rule: Absolutely no liquids/gels/sprays in anything over a 3oz container. I've had toothepaste, deodorant, shaving cream and more thrown out for this reason, so flammable spray is no exception. CRC comes in a 7.5 oz can and even though I dont know if jigaloo is flammable or not I think its still in a bigger can. They may carry smaller cans but I highly doubt there is really anything 3oz or under.

Edit- I just now realized you said check-in and not carry on. The 3oz rule doesnt apply here but you still cannot bring any flammable sprays in check in luggage.
http://www.tsa.gov/travelers/airtravel/prohibited/permitted-prohibited-items.shtm


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 4, 2008)

Check the automotive section at the Wal-mart.


----------



## suhas2112 (Dec 6, 2008)

So, getting the spray is definitely a no? Has anyone managed to transport it through flights? 

Also, is there any other way I can get CRC to India? I looked on eBay and it costs about $30 just for shipping... Can anyone suggest a replacement to CRC? What about puzzleproz cube lube?


----------



## FourForty (Dec 6, 2008)

i suggest just going to your local hardware store. im sure you have places there. car mechanic / parts stores would also be a good place to check. im sure you can find a silicone spray. The specific "CRC" brand may be harder to find if they don't usually sell it in india -i don't know if they do or don't-. 

i highly doubt you could get it on a plane. not sure if you could sneak it into your non-carry-on baggage. i've never tried.


----------



## jcuber (Dec 7, 2008)

I put some in a check in bag, though it was under 3 oz. Still, I don't think they will notice if it is in check in bags and not carry on. This also may depend on the airline. I flew continental Airlines.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jul 26, 2009)

Use Vegetable oil


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 26, 2009)

I doubt you could get it on a plane. I've had two cans confiscated over the past few months.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jul 26, 2009)

As long as it isn't a carry-on item, then you should be fine, I don't think they can take it if you have it in your luggage.

EDIT: OFFTOPIC: Rush fan?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 26, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> I don't think they can take it if you have it in your luggage.
> 
> EDIT: OFFTOPIC: Rush fan?




Oh how wrong you are...


----------



## Kian (Jul 26, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> mcciff2112 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think they can take it if you have it in your luggage.
> ...



If you're referring to the "I don't think they can take" it, yes you're technically correct. However, a better response might be that they're almost certainly not going to take it because the scrutiny of checked baggage is not as high and it's not something they'd likely be concerned about if they find it. So yes, it would be possible, but it's extraordinarily unlikely.

Of course, it will get taken away if you carry it on. I would say just lube your cubes before your trip if you don't want to check anything. 

Oh, and Rush is awful. Like, truly awful.


----------



## iksa01 (Aug 25, 2010)

*Silicone spray in India*

can be broutght through this site http://rackthebrain.com/

Actually Pidilite is the only know company which sells silicone spray and contact this site and they will provide the details . 

Try any Pidilite dealer near your place . Its really worth it


----------

